# Anyone use Preseed?



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Wondered if anyone uses Preseed?  Have heard that it is supposed to help the sperm swim in the right direction, particulary if SA shows lower motility

Any feedback?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Not used it personally but I do know that a birthclub FF friend of mine used it and was successful, or at least puts her BFP down to having used this 

Worth a try!
Maz x


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

I absolutely swear by preseed. I honestly believe it contributed massively to our BFP's. I being an "older" lady don't have the cm I once did and the preseed mimics the cm and allows the little guys to swim happily to where they're supposed to be.

We did try other types, even the Zita West one but pressed is the best in my opinion.   

We will definately be using it again when we start TTC again.
XXXX


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

i have used it, Male factor IF, so would hope it helped, unfortunatly, we have never got a BFP (but then again we havent on 6 txs either).  but it does help in the whole 'friction' dept if you know what im saying!  helps things slide along   

so my view on it is.....it cant hurt but try!!!!!!


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks ladies.  Ordered some from Amazon yesterday after reading reviews.  Hubbie's SA is actually OK but thought it can't hurt and might help!

Daxcat - love your avatar! 



xxx


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Catkin -    Lets hope it makes the difference for you. I noticed you say you have a  short luteal phase sometimes, have you thought about taking Evening Primrose Oil? I had a short luteal phase and it really regulated my cycle. You only take it from Day 1 until OV each month though.


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi daxcat

I do take EPO, 1000mg daily.  however, until recently had been taking it every day, not just til ovulation.  Recently heard that it can bring on AF so stopeed at ovulation last cycle.

Thanks for the tip though x


----------



## Crossed4Luck (Jan 12, 2011)

catkin79 am i following you on threads!??! lol.......

I've not used Preseed, however I bought some Conieve Plus earlier this month for this cycle, I'm not yet around ov' time so not took it for a test run, however I think anything is worth a shot! Will keep an eye on you and see how you get on X


----------



## MrsSecker (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi all

Just got some pre-seed today ready for next OV, might be a bit tmi but got a question -  i know you insert it with the applicator, but how far do you insert it?! just a little bit or right up?! gross i know, sorry ladies! didnt know where else to ask!  

Mrs S


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi MrsS

You bung the applicator up as if you were using a tampon, so it's basically up as far as it'll go while you still hold the applicator. Ahhh the glamorous world of TTC


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

To make it even more glamourous I leave the applicator in for a minute or two once I've inserted it so that it doesn't leak out straight away! x


----------



## MrsSecker (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the tips ladies, how sexy is that going to be having to do that just before BMS! 

Ah well, needs must!

MrsS


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

I bung the preseed in before I go to bed, so DH doesn't have to witness the procedure. Also gives the pressed a chance to warm up as it were.


----------



## MrsSecker (Mar 15, 2011)

Lol!  

Can't wait! NOT!

x


----------



## colderl (May 16, 2011)

hi im using preseed for the first time this cycle im now day 19 of  a 26 day cycle and i have read that quite a few women have conceived the month they used preseed so im hoping it will work for me!!
baby dust to you all
jo


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

my DH says its too slimey! haha.


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

I found you had to play about with the amount as sometimes you need less or there is too much "in there". I found it easiest to use the preseed in the tube that you draw into the applicator yourself rather than the pre-filled applicator. It took me a few months of trial and error to get it right!

Good luck. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmasmith9 (Apr 6, 2011)

Not Preseed but Boots do their own version now and been trying that (Clomid has its disadvantages!)....will let you know if it works or not!!! x


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

I have ordered some from Amazon today hopefully it will arrive in time for me to try this cycle!

Good luck to all


----------

